# Domain Server not showing in Network Listing



## wishyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi

We have 1 domain with 7 servers. Svrs 1 (PDC) and Svr 2 (BDC) + 5 various servers. All running Windows Svr 2003.

If you got to My Network Places and Entire Network, then Microsoft Windows Network, then the domain you should see all Servers and workstations connected to the domain. However we dont get this.

From Svr 1 the main DC we see nothing
From all other servers we see everything except the main DC (Svr 1)
From all Workstations (XP Sp 2) we see everything except the main DC (Svr 1)

I cannot find how and why this is happening and would appreciate any assistance to resolve this issue.

Thanks

:4-dontkno


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Make sure on Svr 1 you are not blocking ports 135,137,139, or 445. These ports are required for the server to be published in network places.

Also your reference to "PDC" and "BDC" is inncorrect. Primary and backup DC's were discontinued with the introduction of Server 2K. Servers with the DC role function as peers.


----------



## wishyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

XtabbedoutX

Thanks for the reply. I checked and found that ports 137 & 139 where not open. I also found that under the WINS tab on the network card TCP/IP settings the NETBIOS section should have been set to default, but had Disable NETBIOS over TCP/IP. Changed this to default and repaired the network card and WOW all was visable. 137 & 139 were now visable.

After a few mins everything had sync'd across the network. All OK now.

Many thanks.

PS. I've been in IT far too long and the PDC and BDC are embedded within the brain. Yes they are peers, but to sad old me they are P & D.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL...... 

Please mark this thread SOLVED if you are satisfied with the resolution.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## settle (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to continue this thread by adding a question on this. 
could you please tell me how to see whether ports 135,137,139 & 445 are open or not?
If not open then how open it? If open then how to close it?
Thanks,


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Under the windows firewall you can open or close ports.


----------



## wishyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

You Can Check Which Ports Are Open On The Server / Pc By Going To A Command Promt And Type - Netstat This Will List All Ports Open.
Hope This Helps.


----------

